# Strange Animal Behavior



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

So my dog has been going crazy near the heating vent all day. This has happened a few times in the past few weeks. 
To understand how weird this is you have to understand I have a quiet sleeper super chill dog. Skipper never wakes me up in the morning no matter how late I sleep. He only makes a noise if he has to potty then he'll stand by the door and make a throaty noise. 

Today he was sitting next to the heating duct and making noises. It was an extremely high pitched whine. When I went over to check him out he put his nose right up to the heating duct vent. He spent almost 2 hours sitting next to the duct and sniffing.
It's really strange, I'll have to check the crawl space for rodents. 

So what weird things do your pets do?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Chloe's mere existance is weird.  

She won't cross wooden bridges - you know, the kind used on footpaths? Here she is practically on her belly, trying to cross.









So one day we're walking, and the shadows from an iron fence make lines on the sidewalk. She didn't want to walk on them, stays within the solid shadow of the fence base.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

*pretty Corgi*

They are odd dogs. My mom has 2. They bark all the time. they have no legs.  
My happy chow-chow is irritating me right now. So much so that we made a vet appointment for 7:30 a.m. He has anxiety attacks and follows us around and wimpers. Do this high pitched: ehhehhehhehhehheeee.Trail your voice downwards. It makes me worried that he knows something I don't. Is an earthquake coming? He crawls into bed with us and pants and the whole bed shakes but I feel so bad because he's scared that I don't want to kick him out. He's 75 lbs. We had a power outage from the wind last week and before it went out,my black lab acted really scared whereas before,she was fine. My Bichon is ball obsessed and has one eye and then got juvenile cataracts in his good eye. We got him a surgery but he still doesnt see all that great. I play with a squeaky ball and and when I throw it, I squeak it so it makes noise as it rolls. Thats how he finds it. All are rescues. We love them madly! "BEAR SHUT UP!!!"  
Save a life! Rescue a dog or cat!!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Coned corgi?*



snapdragen said:


> Chloe's mere existance is weird.
> 
> She won't cross wooden bridges - you know, the kind used on footpaths? Here she is practically on her belly, trying to cross.
> 
> ...


Is this the famous coned corgi I see on RBR? Superstar!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

a quick note, it is possible that a rodent of some sort has died in the duct and a smell is exiting the pup or the furnace motor or vent may be squealing or whistling (air flow or bearing) in a frequency inaudible to you. Particularly if this is NEW behavior.

Dogs do wierd stuff?.....not mine.......yeah right, wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Critters*

Your dog's behavior strongly suggests that something has moved into your heating system. I don't know where in Md you live, but I used to live in Silver Spring, and we once had to call someone in to treat the house for a flea infestation. The guy said he'd have to treat the dog, too -- but we didn't have a dog. He said, "Well, you've got an animal living in your house somewhere." Turned out a raccoon had made her way in through the chimney, and found a corner of the heating duct where it was just warm enough to raise her babies.

Something is in there, either dead or alive. You can always trust a dog's nose.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

JaeP said:


> Is this the famous coned corgi I see on RBR? Superstar!


The one and only!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Yea, I have to check it out. Probably something nasty, ewwww.
I love the animals, I am in Baltimore. Probably nothing as nice as a racoon, probably something with a naked tail.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

zeytin said:


> Yea, I have to check it out. Probably something nasty, ewwww.
> I love the animals, I am in Baltimore. Probably nothing as nice as a racoon, probably something with a naked tail.


trust me...there is NOTHING nice about a racoon in a building of any sort....I speak from experience. A furry tail is the ONLIEST thing they got going for them....They poop where they eat.....and sleep.....If it was ****, you'd know.... PEEEEE------YOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

*You want two cats?*

.....


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

GREAT NAMES!!! "This one" & "That One". I love it!!
Bear is much better today. 80 vet dollars later.  They didnt even find anything wrong with him!
My cat Yuba just cost me 1000 dollars today for an abcess that appeared on his cheek. That included a teeth cleaning and a drain that goes through one part of his cheek and out the other. I found Yuba as a kitten in Downieville at the entrance to the 1st divide trail at a primitive camp site there. Nothing around for miles but mountain bikers! . Don't know how he lived! My Cheddar cat cost me 2400 for a kidney infection a month ago plus a whole new diet change. Is it worth all the money? Hmm..isnt this what money is for? To spend on things we love? Like pets and bikes?:thumbsup:


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

My cat recently had an abscess stemming from a tooth, but it wasn't nearly as costly as that! Her odd habit consists of orbiting the couch. We're not sure what sparks it, but she'll periodically spend 15 minutes at a time walking in circles around the couch while we're sitting on it. She doesn't want to join us, she just keeps walking. Even when we moved the couch so that one end is almost flush with a wall she kept circling. She'll go for longer when it's summer and the tile floor isn't so cold. stupid cat.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

kaotikgrl said:


> I have a pair of stray cats, they showed up together, I named them This One and That One. After an initial period of attempting total household destruction they have settled in somewhat well. Occasionally This One will suddenly wake from a sleep and within probably 1 second be running at full speed until she crashes into something or seems to realize what she’s doing. I’ve been thinking about making a helmet for her. That One does a tornado dance chasing her tail in an obsessive disorder way. She also howls and screeches whenever she sees her reflection in a mirror. I’ve been thinking Prozac for her. Maybe I’ll just continue the patience and love and new toys route.
> 
> They both love steamed brussel sprouts drizzled with soy sauce.
> 
> ...



I am still laughing about that visual...the cat with a helmet....lol..(great stuff foam would work....)
OR you could shave their tails...and they would BE the naked tail animal.......


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

We have a 140 lb Newfoundland (18 mos old) who:

1.) Doesn't lay down he flops...picture shaking glasses, rattling windows.
2.) Has been know to run towards a toy & put his head down to pick it up, stop his head and somersault over the toy.
3.) From the moment that My wife takes out the money to pay for Dominoes......He is parked at the front door waiting for the Pizza......It's uncanny how he knows.
4.) If my wife is reading the paper & he wants her attention, he puts his nose on the very top edge of the paper (Which is held up in front of her) and slooooowly lowers his nose until the paper is completely crushed.


I could go on, but you get the idea..........he's a mess.

Len

PS..Love the This one & That one cat names.
We have a 16 year old 5 lb sh*t cat named Wilbur.....about 9 PM every evening, he gets a wild hair and runs from one end of the house to the other both floors, repetitively. Whats funny about it is that his back end is faster than his front end, so by the time he has gone about 20 ft, his rear is ahead of his head.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Great picture! I love newfies! Definently a big dog person as opposed to my parner who does bichon rescue. Cute dogs and better than newfie rescue I guess.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thanks......*



cheddarlove said:


> Great picture! I love newfies! Definently a big dog person as opposed to my parner who does bichon rescue. Cute dogs and better than newfie rescue I guess.


we love big dogs.........I'd have a bullmastiff, but I travel for work....wouldn't be fair to my wife.

Len


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

kaotikgrl said:


> I have a pair of stray cats, they showed up together, I named them This One and That One.


What you describe is totally normal cat behavior. As normal as it gets. As they get older they calm down. But they get either smarter, or weirder... or both. Our oldest has taken to singing in the tub. She likes the way her rrrRRRRoooOOOWWW reverberates off the cast iron. At 2 am. Or when she is hungry. Or just anytime she feels like it. 

I have a cat that likes olives (my avatar cat). She will turn up her nose at ice cream, but olives are heaven. Kalamata in particular. An old cat used to like corn chips. Raisins. It seems every cat I have ever had has liked one really strange food item.

You are in for an interesting time. When stray cats choose you, it is never dull.


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

I've got no use for animals that don't exhibit crazy behavior.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Some great stories and a few comments 
-We've had a **** before, he set up camp in the storm drain in front of the house
-I love the cat names
-Len, your dog is a dear, great pic
-Alex, nice vid
As for the medical care, I know we've discussed before but the medical plan helps a great deal.

To get Skipper's mind off things I took him for a hike in the park.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> To get Skipper's mind off things I took him for a hike in the park.


Wow. Looks like a great park to hike. He must've been one happy dog.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Shoot, the poor thing was just whining to go OUT!


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

*I'm jealous*

.....


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

has anyone ever fed their dog the kirkland brand dog food from Costco? We've been feeding it to our dog for a couple of weeks now and I think its crap. He's shedding and scratching a lot and we found a scab type thing on one of his elbows. Started to switch over to IAMS today at dinner.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

HokieRider said:


> has anyone ever fed their dog the kirkland brand dog food from Costco? We've been feeding it to our dog for a couple of weeks now and I think its crap. He's shedding and scratching a lot and we found a scab type thing on one of his elbows. Started to switch over to IAMS today at dinner.


We feed our cats Royal Canin. It's the best pet food I've come across. Their fur is sooo thick and soft and they are happy and active.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's a cat story. When our cat Django was 1 year old we got our second cat, Sophie. She was a kitten, about 2 months old. 

After a week or two strange things started to happen. I would be in a room with the door slightly ajar. Django would muscle his way in, give me a baleful look and then turn around and leave. A second or two later the little kitten Sophie would come bounding in rub up against me or want to play or something. 

This was unusual because when Django comes into a room like that he normally rubs up against you or sits down and hangs out. All of a sudden he was pushing the door open and then leaving to go back to whatever he was doing before - taking a nap or hanging out somewhere else. 

I was thinking something has to be up. Is it possible the little kitten was getting Django the much larger cat to open the doors for her? 

One night I was in the bathroom with the door ajar, getting ready to brush my teeth. I heard scratching and rubbing at the door like one of the cats was there trying to get in. I quickly went over to the door and opened it. Sure enough, it was Django muscling the door open. Behind him was Sophie the little kitten sitting in the hall, patiently waiting for him to open the door for her. 

I opened the door. Django gave me that baleful look and went away. Sophie went bounding into the bathroom. I swear there was some sort of communication going on between the two of them!

Sophie is now big enough to open doors herself and she no longer has Django do the heavy lifting for her.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

HokieRider said:


> has anyone ever fed their dog the kirkland brand dog food from Costco? We've been feeding it to our dog for a couple of weeks now and I think its crap. He's shedding and scratching a lot and we found a scab type thing on one of his elbows. Started to switch over to IAMS today at dinner.


I feed my Dane's Eagle Pack. Jeff, all 165 lbs of him, loves it:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

wipeout said:


> I feed my Dane's Eagle Pack. Jeff, all 165 lbs of him, loves it:



Ya better switch the kid too if ya 'cpect her to get as big as the dog! Making note DON'T BUY EAGLE PACK......don't want a 165 pound lab......


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Touch0Gray said:


> Ya better switch the kid too if ya 'cpect her to get as big as the dog! Making note DON'T BUY EAGLE PACK......don't want a 165 pound lab......


I won't pretend to understand what you're saying. Great Dane != Lab.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

wipeout said:


> I won't pretend to understand what you're saying. Great Dane != Lab.



sorry, bad joke...I was implying that it was the food that made the dog 165 pounds.....I have a yellow lab....68 pounds is plenty big....


so...never mind...........

I like Danes........ beautiful dogs


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I use the petsmart brand good or nutro. Both list real meat and the top ingredients. Skipper's diet is supplemented with his favorite "people food", namely carrots, bananas, broccoli, apples, and occasionally beer.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

zeytin said:


> I use the petsmart brand good or nutro. Both list real meat and the top ingredients. Skipper's diet is supplemented with his favorite "people food", namely carrots, bananas, broccoli, apples, and occasionally beer.



Ok so let me try to understand this, you give your dog beer and are wondering about strange animal behavior?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a new one, not my dog. I went to my Pilates class tonight; one of the instructors brings her dog. She's a little poodle mix, white with grey spots on each eye. Very cute. Tonight she kept barking at her mom, until she finally picked her up, and put her inside her hoody. She proceeded to teach her class, with the dog in her little pouch, watching everything.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

He only has the last little sip out of the bottle occasionally. 
I found what he was sniffing after there are rat poopies in the crawl-space under my living room.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

zeytin said:


> He only has the last little sip out of the bottle occasionally.
> I found what he was sniffing after there are rat poopies in the crawl-space under my living room.




how's he drink out of the bottle?



I stuffed a couple of bottles of beer in the snow one evening for a "rapid chill" and a couple of minutes later looked out the door only to see my pup with a bottle in her mouth, neck first, sneaking it off to her larder

Needless to say, I confiscated it. She was, after all, a minor. I would have LOVED a picture of that one.


----------

